# I'm curious as to how does it work.



## Obsidian Fury (Aug 25, 2018)

In this members in motion threat am I allowed to upload footage of myself training and the like to get advice and feed-back? I'm new to the community so I'm curious.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 25, 2018)

Obsidian Fury said:


> In this members in motion threat am I allowed to upload footage of myself training and the like to get advice and feed-back? I'm new to the community so I'm curious.


Yes, if you ask for it. Or just to show what you do, demonstrate your techniques, etc etc


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Aug 25, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Yes, if you ask for it. Or just to show what you do, demonstrate your techniques, etc etc



Great thank you.


----------

